# Vodafone Kabeldeutschland 200MBits/sek aber am PC kommen nicht mal 5 MB an



## megaSPEED89 (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit geraumer Zeit, um ehrlich zu sein seit der Umstellung von TC auf VKD das Problem, dass ich nicht mal mehr 2 MB schaffe zu Downloaden, obwohl ich Vodafone Cable 200 habe.
PC ist direkt am Kabelmodem angeschlossen. Der Speedtest bei Vodafone zeigt auch das am Modem rund 150-200 MBits ankommen aber am PC wie gesagt nicht mal 3MB. Ich Habe ein MSI Z97 Gaming 5 mit dem Killer Ethernet 2200 das sollte 1000MB packen. Der Scheiß Killer Lan Manager funzt auch nicht richtig, der Speedtest kackt dabei ab und beendet sich aufgrund eines Skriptfehlers. Woran kann das Problem liegen? Ich bin kurz davor die Scheißkiste platt zu machen und Win 10 neu zu installieren.

P.S.: Hab die Woche auch meine HD7950 in Rente geschickt und nen Gainward Phoenix GS GTX 1060 gegönnt, aber damit kann das nicht zusammenhängen


----------



## mrmurphy007 (2. Juni 2017)

Welche Übertragungsrate wird dir für den Netzwerkadapter angezeigt?


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juni 2017)

Den Killer-Treiber kannst du deinstallieren, anschließend installierst du dieses Treiber-only-Paket - schon bist du den Network Manager los. 
Other Downloads

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der Killer-Manager dort irgendwas ausbremst...


----------



## megaSPEED89 (2. Juni 2017)

Ich sitze imo nicht mehr am PC. Habe mal aus jucks nen Speedtest über WLAN an meinem ACER Switch 12 gemacht und erziele ähnliche Ergebnisse:

Download - Geschwindigkeit an Ihrem Kabelmodem = 236,86 Mbit/s
Upload - Es wird kein Wert ermittelt
Ping - Es wird kein Wert ermittelt

Download- Geschwindigkeit an Ihrem Endgerät = 6,90 Mbit/s
Upload - 12,06 Mbit/s
Ping - 53 ms

Ihr Produkt Red Internet & Phone 200 Cable 
Download - 200 Mbit/s
Upload - Maximalgeschwindigkeit 12 Mbit/s

Liegt es evt. doch an Vodafone???

P.S.: Der Netzwerkadapter zeigte glaube ich 100Mbits/100Mbits an...


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Juni 2017)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Ich sitze imo nicht mehr am PC. Habe mal aus jucks nen Speedtest über WLAN an meinem ACER Switch 12 gemacht und erziele ähnliche Ergebnisse:
> 
> Download - Geschwindigkeit an Ihrem Kabelmodem = 236,86 Mbit/s
> Upload - Es wird kein Wert ermittelt
> ...



""IMO"" steht im Netzjargon fuer "in my opinion".
Du schreibst also "Ich sitze meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr am PC".

Das ergibt keinen Sinn.

Treffender waere hier "ATM", dass fuer "at the moment" steht.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass du sagen wolltest:
"Ich sitze im moment nicht am PC" waere dies hier das sinnvollere Kuerzel gewesen.

Gern geschehen, dafuer bin ich ja.da 

Zu deinem Problem:
Speedtest.net Ergebnisse posten, dort auch mal mehrere server ausprobieren.
Falls noch immer zu niedrig:
PC neu aufsetzen und diese sinnfreien Treiber fuer die Netzwerkkarte weglassen. Windows 
Standardtreiber vergeben lassen.
Ne ganz normale 15Euro Netzwerkkarte  macht nix schlechter als diese Firlefanz internen Karten mit tollen Namen und machen in der Regel dank der fehlenden unnoetigen Zusatzsoftware auch weniger Problem.

Evtl erledigen sich deine Probleme mit.dem Kauf einer Karte


----------



## Körschgen (3. Juni 2017)

Was sagt ein handy oder anderer pc beim speedtest?!


----------



## megaSPEED89 (3. Juni 2017)

Hm... mit "IMO" meinte ich "im Moment" 
So zurück zum Problem. Ich habe heute schon 3 mal gestestet am PC im Abstand von 3 Stunden und ich komme heute auf 50-60 Mbits... Auch mit dem Handy.


----------



## buxtehude (3. Juni 2017)

Bei einem anderen Anbieter hatte ich 2 Jahre lang auch Internet per Kabel.

Die vertraglich zugesicherte und von mir auch vollständig bezahlte Übertragungsrate von 100 bzw. 120Mbit/s wurde aber nur selten erreicht.

Das liegt in der Regel daran, dass dies ein sog. "shared medium" ist, wobei dein Anschluss nicht der einzige ist, der an der Leitung bzw. an einem Port hängt.

Also waren abends, am Wochenende und an Feiertagen die Raten somit am niedrigsten 

Der einzige Vorteil war der relativ niedrige Ping.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (3. Juni 2017)

niedriger Ping? ich habe abends des öffteren ca. 120. Wenn alles normal läuft zwischen 10 und 20. Abends beim Onlinegaming habe ich auch massive Microruckler dadurch.


----------



## PHENOMII (3. Juni 2017)

Bin auch Kabel-Kunde bei Vodafone mit ner 200er Leitung.
Zu Beginn gabs auch mächtig Probleme - ähnlich wie du sie beschrieben hast.
Nach mehrmaligem Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst ist dann endlich ein Techniker da gewesen und hat nen Dämpfungsglied zwischen Kabel und dem Router gesetzt - dann war endlich ruhe.

Das steht im Netz dazu: "6dB Rückweg F-Dämpfungsstecker

- Speziell entwickelt zur Symmetrierung der Rückwegdämpfungen der einzelnen Anschlüsse in Hausverteilanlagen

- Definierte Dämpfungen im Rückwegbereich von 5...65 MHz, im Vorweg 85...1000 MHz sehr geringe Durchgangsdämpfung"


Hab die mal nen Pic hier angehängt.

Verbaut ist folgendes: RW-AT-6-65 Ruckweg-Dampfungsglied F-Buchse - F-Stecker,6 dB | Entzerrer | Filtertechnik • HUP | BK-Material | Webshop - Holm GmbH

Du kannst es dir selber bestellen oder einfach mal nen Techniker kommen lassen. Der baut dir da sicherlich auch son Teil zwischen die Hardware.

Viel Glück!

LG PHENOMII


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juni 2017)

buxtehude schrieb:


> Das liegt in der Regel daran, dass dies ein sog. "shared medium" ist, wobei dein Anschluss nicht der einzige ist, der an der Leitung bzw. an einem Port hängt.


DSL ist auch ein Shared Medium, halt erst ab dem DSLAM - aber ans Netz angebunden ist man über diesen DSLAM auch mit etlichen anderen Leuten... 

Kabelanbieter haben dummerweise die Angewohnheit, in manchen Gebieten die Segmente zu stark zu überbuchen. Die DSLAMs sind meist auch nur mit 1GBit/s ans Netz angebunden, in stark ausgelasteten Gebieten auch mal mit 2x 1GBit/s (so hat es mir hier mal ein User im Forum erklärt, der da wohl noch mehr Ahnung hat...), aber eine Überstrapazierung der Ressourcen kann bei DSL genauso gut vorkommen. Nur übertreibt es die Telekom halt seltener.


----------



## robbe (3. Juni 2017)

PHENOMII schrieb:


> Bin auch Kabel-Kunde bei Vodafone mit ner 200er Leitung.
> Zu Beginn gabs auch mächtig Probleme - ähnlich wie du sie beschrieben hast.
> Nach mehrmaligem Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst ist dann endlich ein Techniker da gewesen und hat nen Dämpfungsglied zwischen Kabel und dem Router gesetzt - dann war endlich ruhe.
> 
> ...


Jetzt rat ihm mal nicht dazu, irgendwelche Dämpfungsbeeinflussenden Bauteile zu verwenden, ohne zu wissen, wie die Leistungswerte am Modem überhaupt aussehen. 
Die Chance, das es sich hier um die selbe Problemursache wie bei dir handelt, ist verschwindend gering.
In deinem Fall muss der Rückwegpegel schon extrem aus der Toleranz gewesen sein, wenn ein 6dB Dämpfer das Problem komplett gelöst hat.

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was es mit diesem Vodafone Modem Speedtest auf sich hat. Ist das ein Test über das Modem Overlay oder wird da einfach nur die Geschwindigkeit angezeigt, mit der das Modem synchronisiert? In dem Fall hätte das genau garnichts zu bedeuten.
Wichtig wäre, das ganze hier mal mit einer ordentlich funktionieren Lan Karte/Treiber zu testen. Wenn das gegeben ist, immer wieder zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten Speedtests machen. Geht die Tendenz zu weniger Speed in den Stoßzeiten, ist die Sache klar - Überlastung.
Lassen sich die Speedprobleme nicht auf eine bestimmte Uhrzeit zurückführen, wird es wohl ein grundlegendes Leitungsproblem geben. Das kann auch gerne mal sporadisch sein, kann ein Unter oder Überpegel, oder einfach schlechte Signalqualität sein.
Ohne die Modemwerte zu sehen, kann man da aber nichts genaueres zu sagen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kabelanbieter haben dummerweise die Angewohnheit, in manchen Gebieten die Segmente zu stark zu überbuchen. Die DSLAMs sind meist auch nur mit 1GBit/s ans Netz angebunden, in stark ausgelasteten Gebieten auch mal mit 2x 1GBit/s (so hat es mir hier mal ein User im Forum erklärt, der da wohl noch mehr Ahnung hat...), aber eine Überstrapazierung der Ressourcen kann bei DSL genauso gut vorkommen. Nur übertreibt es die Telekom halt seltener.



DSLAMs gibt es bei Kabel nicht. Die Teile, welche die Bandbreite für ein gewisses Gebiet zur Verfügung stellen, heisen Fiber Nodes. Die Nodes sind "nach oben" hin per Glasfaser angebunden. Die Bandbreite zu den Nodes ist also im Grunde nicht begrenzt. ABER, von den Nodes aus zieht sich das Netz per Kupfer durch die Straßen von Verstärkerpunkt zu Verstärkerpunkt und von diesen in die Häuser. Alle Daten ab dem Node bis zu den Hausanschlüssen müssen im Frequenzbereich bis aktuell ca. 850Mhz transportiert werden. In diesem Bereich sind TV, Radio und Internet untergebracht. Als Beispiel werden bei Unitymedia aktuell 22 je 8Mhz breite Kanäle für Internet genutzt. Bei 50Mbit pro Kanal macht das 1200Mbit. Heißt alle die an einem Node hängen teilen sich 1200Mbit. Ist der Node überfüllt und die Bandbreite ausgelastet, wird das versorgte Gebiet optimalerweise genau zur Hälfte auf einen weiteren Node aufgeteilt, für diesen ist wiederum eine Anbindung per Glasfaser "nach oben" notwendig, was mal mehr, mal weniger aufwendig ist.

Und ich will jetzt mal nicht unterstellen, das die Nodes mutwillig überbucht werden, es kommen aber in manchen Gebieten halt manchmal sehr schnell sehr viele Internetkunden dazu. Und von den ersten Kundenbeschwerden bis zum neu errichteten Node können halt viele Monate vergehen.


----------



## buxtehude (3. Juni 2017)

@iGameKuda: Gut zu wissen.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Juni 2017)

@Robbe: Vielleicht habe ich mich etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt, aber dass Kabelanschlüsse keine DSLAMs haben ist mir bewusst. 
Aber der Rest war sehr lesenswert.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube der Vodafone Speedtest funzt wie der von Speedtest.net, da selber Testanbieter. Ich werde am Montag mal das System komplett neu aufsetzen und schauen wies läuft und weiter beobachten und testen.

EDIT: Meine Fresse nun habe ich 2x bei HotS einen Verbindungsabbruch gehabt. Ich glaube der Fehler liegt eher bei Vodafone als bei mir. vor 3 Wochen mit Tele Columbus lief alles noch ganz reibungslos...


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2017)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Vodafone Speedtest funzt wie der von Speedtest.net, da selber Testanbieter. Ich werde am Montag mal das System komplett neu aufsetzen und schauen wies läuft und weiter beobachten und testen.
> 
> EDIT: Meine Fresse nun habe ich 2x bei HotS einen Verbindungsabbruch gehabt. Ich glaube der Fehler liegt eher bei Vodafone als bei mir. vor 3 Wochen mit Tele Columbus lief alles noch ganz reibungslos...



anrufen und techniker ueberpruefen lassen, wird wohl das wirksamste und einfachste sein


----------



## Stockmann (7. Juni 2017)

Du bist einfach auf einem Überlasteten Segment.

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, 400+ Mbits kommen laut Vodafone Speedtest an.
In Wirklichkeit kamen nicht mal mehr 10mbit an.

Wenn es morgens / spät nachts deutlich besser ist, ist einfach das Segment überlastet.
Dort wird nichts helfen außer einem Anbieter wechsel.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich habs geahnt 3 Tage lang telefoniert und immer nix akurates an Aussagen dabei gewesen, bis auf heute. Heute kam der Kundenbetreuer mal auf die Idee zu schauen wie es um die Server steht nach dem ich ihm gesagt habe das wir zwangsweise "umziehen" mussten. Und in der Tat die ca. 15 Serverräume (welche von TC übernommen wurden) werden modernisiert das Berlin in der Tat 800.000 MBits/sek ab Ende August zur Verfügung stehen könnten. 

Meine Speedtests sehen im Moment immer mauer aus. Ping von 50 MS Download ca. 2 Mbits/sek und Upload 12 Mbits/sek. Nur was ich nicht so genau verstehe ist folgendes: Am Router kommen definitiv die versprochenen 200 Mbits/sek an manchmal sogar mehr. Aber vom Modem zum PC nicht. Wie hängt das Bitte mit der Überlastung zusammen? Ich weis wenn in einem Bezirk die Server erneuert werden, werden wir zwangsweise umgeleitet.


----------



## robbe (7. Juni 2017)

Was heißt denn die 200Mbit kommen am Router an, woher willst du das wissen? Einen Speedtest kannst du ja nur mit dem PC machen.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (7. Juni 2017)

Der Speedtest von Vodafone sagt es doch scroll mal andere Seite da steht eines meiner Ergebnisse. Der KB hats auch so bestätigt.

EDIT: Siehe Post #4


----------



## megaSPEED89 (8. Juni 2017)

So seit gut ner Woche diese drecks Probleme. Streamen (Amazon Prime) ist nun aich nicht mehr möglich. Ständig puffert er und 10 sek. bis zum nächsten puffern... ich könnt kotzen. Gestern habsch schon ne 50% Gutschrift erwirkt...


----------



## barmitzwa (8. Juni 2017)

jaja elendes Kabel.. drei Kreuze dass ich von dem Mist weg bin. 

Hast du schon einmal die Verbindung Morgens / Vormittags getestet? Bei mir war es so, dass ich zu unüblichen Zeiten volle Hütte hatte (100/4 damals) und es gegen Abend immer schlimmer wurde. Am Wochenende gegen Abend ging dann häufig so gut wie nichts mehr.. 5MBit wenn es gut kam. Das deutete alles darauf hin, dass das Segment einfach überlastet war. 

Problematisch ist auch, dass Kabelanbieter auf ihrer "bis zu" Klausel beharren. Ich bin jetzt beim rosa Riesen und da werden mir von 200/100 vertraglich 180/70 (nagelt mich nicht auf den Upload fest) zugesichert... gut ist auch Glasfaser.

Ist VDSL bei dir in Berlin nicht ausgebaut? Eine stabile 50k Leitung ist um Welten besser als dieser Kabelschrott.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (9. Juni 2017)

Ja morgens und Vormittags am Samstag gehts auch wunderbar, aber je älter der Tag wird desdo schlimmer wird es. Ich kriege trotzdem keine 50 Mbits aus der Leitung hin. Eben haben Steam und DotA2 geupdatet mit je 1 GB das dauerte schon 15 min. Dabei schwankte der Download von 0-7 Mbits. Die ganz ******* geht mir aufn Sack. Wenn morgen tagsüber auch nichts geht dann rufe ich nochmals an und verlange 100% Gutschrift auf den Scheiß Tarif.

Zu VDSL, ja, es wäre möglich wollte ich aber nicht, da ich der Meinung war das Kabel besser ist. Bei Tele Columbus hatte ich jederzeit meine 25 gebuchten MBits, sogar mehr manchmal. Nicht ma streamen via Amazon Prime ist richtig möglich...


----------



## barmitzwa (9. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe deinen Frust. 
Immer wieder anrufen und höflich und sachlich dein Problem schildern; hoffen dass Techniker geschickt wird; eventuell kannst du mit vielen Anrufen und gut geschriebenen Briefen eine Vertragsauflösung erwirken. Hilfreich dabei ist es wenn du anfängst Protokoll zu führen - also wenigstens 1x am Tag Speedtest und festhalten wie wenig du von der "bis zu drölfzigtausend" aus der Leitung bekommst.

Was mich damals so extrem auf die Palme gebracht hat war, dass ich wirklich häufig Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst hatte - nach einiger Zeit habe ich einen Brief bekommen, dass sie mir jetzt einen 400MBit Vertrag anbieten wollen. Ich bin fast geplatzt - konnten ja zu arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten noch nicht mal 5% von ihrem 100er erfüllen... na logo da upgrade ich gern auf 400 
(bei mir war es allerdings Primacom - die Vereine nehmen sich aber alle nix) 

Oder hast du den Vertrag weniger als 14 Tage und ihn per Telefon / Internet abgeschlossen? (Stichwort Fernabsatzgesetz)


----------



## megaSPEED89 (9. Juni 2017)

OK folgendes. Mein Vermieter hat den Nutzungsvertrag mit Tele Columbus gekündigt und nun neu mit Vodafone Kabel Deutschland abgeschlossen. Dazu hat die Verwaltung fleißige Vodafone Vertriebler in den Gebieten laufen lassen um mit uns Mietern die Verträge abzuschließen. Als BonBon gab es für 8,50€ HD-TV (inkl. private Sender). Dazu habe ich kurz vor knapp dann den Red Internet & Phone 200 Cable abgeschlossen. Es ist bis heute nicht möglich an meinem Standort Cabel zu wäheln, alternativ eben DSL 50. Wenn der technische Kundenbetreuer recht hatte müssen wir nun hier alle wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und warten bis der Serverstandort hier modernisiert wurde...


----------



## Stormado (12. Juni 2017)

Ich denke die zwei, drei Monate kannst du abwarten. Es ist zwar durchaus anstrengend, wenn man nur so wenig Bandbreite hat, aber überleben tut man es dennoch. Zumal der Ausbau innerhalb der Sommermonate passiert und man sich in dieser Zeit noch gut ablenken kann.

Ich musste drei Jahre lang auf VDSL warten, hatte davor 32 Mbit und bin dann wegen Umzugs auf 1 Mbit runtergestuft worden.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (13. Juni 2017)

Ja muss ich wohl.  Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich mal 1 MBits stabil hätte. Selbst Speedtest.net bricht irgendwann zusammen und misst nicht weiter bei unter 0,5 MBits.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juni 2017)

Steht irgendwo bei dir zufällig ne Mobilfunkantenne aufm Dach und du nutzt Kabelfernsehen?
Falls ja, ziehe mal den Fernseher raus. 

Hatte auch (weiß nicht genau obs Oktober 14 oder Oktober 15 war...) starke Probleme mit meinem Kabelinternet (Paketverlust af, Übertragungsraten von unter 1MBit/s von 6-0 Uhr...), da hat der Techniker irgendwas am Modem eingestellt und es ging bis Februar dann wieder. Dann hatte ich die gleichen Probleme aber wieder - zunächst kam nochmal der Techniker und hat die Dose ausgetauscht. Ging dann genau 5 Minuten gut, bis die Probleme wieder auftraten... Man hatte am Telefon schon schwarzgemalt, dass die Leitungen im Plattenbau zu alt seien und getauscht werden müssten. Ne Woche später kam der Techniker nochmal und als ich das mal beim Gespräch mit dem Techniker erwähnt hatte kam dieser mal auf die Idee, das Fernsehkabel rauszuziehen... Ups, funktioniert ja auf einmal wieder alles problemlos. 

Grund: Es stehen in weniger wie 100m Sichtweite zwei Mobilfunkantennen auf dem Dach - und LTE800 sendet nunmal in einem ähnlichen Frequenzbereich wie DOCSIS-basiertes Kabelinternet. Wenn man dann noch ein ungeschirmtes Fernsehkabel nutzt...  Wieso das Problem im Februar dann nochmal aufgetreten ist: TeleColumbus hat von 4/1 Kanälen auf 16/2 Kanäle umgestellt. Und dabei wurden halt auch Frequenzen mitgenutzt, welche von LTE800 gestört wurden.

Jenachdem was für eine Geschwindigkeit du bei TeleColumbus gebucht hattest und wie diese ggfs. realisiert wurde kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Vodafone auch andere/mehr Frequenzen wie TC nutzt und du daher das gleiche Problem haben könntest.

Interessant wäre halt vom Vodafone-Speedtest die Geschwindigkeitskurve... Wenn die ähnlich zuckelig wie diese hier aussieht, ist das ein relativ eindeutiger Hinweis.
https://abload.de/img/shieeeet1os20.png

Gebuchter Download 123MBit/s, am Modem anliegend 123MBit/s, am Endgerät anliegend 5MBit/s (wohlgemerkt beziehen sich die 5MBit/s wohl auf die Spitzen der Kurve)... 
Und das war über WLAN, LAN, Laptop per LAN und Rechner von den Eltern das Gleiche. Am Modem anliegend... Fürn Popo.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (14. Juni 2017)

Ich habe probehalber den Test ma gemacht und die Antennenkabel aus den beiden Multimediadosen gezogen, gab natürlich keine Besserung...

P.S.: Steam updatet gerade DotA 2 (243 MB) mit weniger als einer Mobilfunkdrosselung ^^


----------



## Stormado (16. Juni 2017)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Ich habe probehalber den Test ma gemacht und die Antennenkabel aus den beiden Multimediadosen gezogen, gab natürlich keine Besserung...
> 
> P.S.: Steam updatet gerade DotA 2 (243 MB) mit weniger als einer Mobilfunkdrosselung ^^



Ach du, passt schon. Musste auch GTA V (65 GB) mit meiner 1.000er Leitung downloaden. Von der kamen aber nur rund 700 Kbit/s an


----------



## megaSPEED89 (16. Juni 2017)

Schön 700 KBits hätte ich auch gerne. Ich redete in meinem Post von unter 64 KBits . Interessanterweise beobachte ich diesen Einbruch nur bei Steam. Bei Blizzard gehts einigermaße da dauern 200 MB nicht mal 5 min.


----------



## Lt.Ford (16. Juni 2017)

Wir drehen uns hier auch irgendwie im Kreis, was genau ist jetzt eigentlich dein konkretes Anliegen (an uns; das Forum)?

In Beitrag #5 wurde Speedtest.net erwähnt, hast du da mal einen Speedtest gemacht? Bis jetzt wurde ja nur dieser dubiose Modem-Speedtest erwähnt, aber der kann ja alles erzählen, da dieser nicht nachvollziehbar ist was und wie getestet wird.

Wie darf man Beitrag #23 verstehen? -> Unklar.


> Ja morgens und Vormittags am Samstag gehts auch wunderbar, aber je älter der Tag wird desdo schlimmer wird es.




In Beitrag #4 erwähnst du auch einen Laptop, mit dem du scheinbar ebenfalls diesen Modem-Speedtest über WLAN gemacht hast und bekommst andere Ergebnisse raus. Was hat es damit auf sich?
Die Hardwarefrage ist auch nicht ganz geklärt: Wie sieht die Infrastruktur aus? Da du den Killer-Chip erwähnst, gehe ich mal von einer LAN-Verbindung aus. Mal ein anderes Kabel getestet? Welcher Router wird verwendet? Mal einen anderen Router (falls vorhanden) probiert? PC direkt am Modem angeschlossen (sofern möglich)? etc pp.

Ich würde folgendes empfehlen: Mach regelmäßig mehrmals am Tag zu gleichen Zeiten jeweils einen Speedtest auf Speedtest.net und nur auf Speedtest.net, vergiss diesen komischen Modem-Test. Speichere jeweils die Ergebnisse, d.h. führe Protokoll mit Uhrzeit und Datum. Das leitest du dann an die Kundenbetreuung weiter und erwirkst dir damit evtl. ein Sonderkündigungsrecht wegen nicht erbrachter Leistung. Danach VDSL50 buchen, das scheinbar bei dir vorhanden ist.

Wichtige Anmerkung noch zu Speedtest.net: Auf jeden Fall mehrere Server und nicht nur einen probieren, um etwaige Routing-Probleme des Providers auszuschließen.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (17. Juni 2017)

Ich mache regelmäßig den Speedtest über speedtest.net. Die Ergebnisse sind genauso wie der Test von Vodafone auch sagt, Ping von ca. 50 ms und aufwärts, Download von unter 1 Mbps und Upload die vollen 10 Mbps. Was ich mit früh am Tag meine ist, dass es wunderbar klappt, niedriger Ping und ca. 50 Mbps Downloadrate. Kabel habe ich alle schon probiert und wie schon gesagt zeigen mein ASUS Eee PC (LAN) und mein ACER Switch Alpha 12 (WLAN) genauso katastrophale Downloadraten an mit einem noch höheren Ping um die 150 MS (WLAN).

Mein aktueller Speedtest (Stand 17.06.17 um 14:17) am Hauptrechner (LAN):
Ping: 65 ms
Download Speed: 1,02 Mbps
Upload Speed: 11,75 Mbps
getestet mit einem Server in Berlin

Mein aktueller Speedtest (Stand 17.06.17 um 14:33) am Hauptrechner (LAN)
Ping: 165 ms
Download Speed: 1,31 Mbps
Upload Speed: 3,46 Mbps
getestet mit einem Server in Bismarck, ND

Nach mehrmaligen Telefonaten mit Vodafone hat sich ja nun herausgestellt, dass die Störungen so massiv sind (seit 31.05.2017), weil die übernommen Server von Tele Columbus modernisiert werden. Wir werden alle umgeleitet zu anderen Rechenzentren. Laut deren Aussage sollen diese Maßnahmen in Berlin bis Ende August abgeschlossen sein. Auch sollte sich die Geschwindigkeit verbessern wenn der Standort, hier in Marzahn-Hellersdorf, modernisiert wurde. Ich habe nun schon für den Juni eine 50% Gutschrift erwirkt. Wechseln möchte ich eigentlich nicht da wäre nur noch die Telekom oder 1und1. Was anderes würde mir nicht in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

War 4 Jahre lang glücklicher 1&1 Kunde (VDSL 50k). Es gab eine Störung die schnell behoben wurde und es lag immer fullspeed an. Danach war ich bei der Primacom (Kabelanbieter) und das waren die schlimmsten 2 Internetjahre seit 56k Modem. Diese Erfahrungen hatte ich ja schon geschildert. 
Jetzt bin ich zum ersten mal im Leben bei der Telekom und muss sagen, dass ist der beste Anbieter den ich bisher hatte. Von 200k kommen 220 an. Es gibt eine Vertraglich zugesicherte Mindestgeschwindigkeit (90%). Wenn man per Mail eine Frage stellt wird am nächsten Tag angerufen, die Frage beantwortet und anschließend eine kleine Besprechungsnotiz per Mail geschickt. Kann hier beim besten Willen nichts negatives finden.

Warum man lieber bei so einem Kabelschrott bleibt (mit diesen extremen Problemen) kann ich nicht nachvollziehen

Nachtrag: bitte den Ausdruck Kabelschrott nicht überbewerten. Bin da tatsächlich ein gebranntes Kind und alles andere als objektiv.


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. Juni 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> War 4 Jahre lang glücklicher 1&1 Kunde (VDSL 50k). Es gab eine Störung die schnell behoben wurde und es lag immer fullspeed an. Danach war ich bei der Primacom (Kabelanbieter) und das waren die schlimmsten 2 Internetjahre seit 56k Modem. Diese Erfahrungen hatte ich ja schon geschildert.
> Jetzt bin ich zum ersten mal im Leben bei der Telekom und muss sagen, dass ist der beste Anbieter den ich bisher hatte. Von 200k kommen 220 an. Es gibt eine Vertraglich zugesicherte Mindestgeschwindigkeit (90%). Wenn man per Mail eine Frage stellt wird am nächsten Tag angerufen, die Frage beantwortet und anschließend eine kleine Besprechungsnotiz per Mail geschickt. Kann hier beim besten Willen nichts negatives finden.
> 
> Warum man lieber bei so einem Kabelschrott bleibt (mit diesen extremen Problemen) kann ich nicht nachvollziehen



So geht es mir mit KabelVodafone auch. Aber vorher bei der Telekom hatte ich auch nie Probleme. Nur weil du Probleme hattest ist längst nicht alles Kabelschrott.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Juni 2017)

Als wäre ich der einzige gewesen mit Problemen bei Kabel 
Ich kenne niemanden(!) der bei Kabel permanent das bekommt wofür er bezahlt. Von massiven Problemen wie hier im Thread besprochen mal ganz abgesehen...

Kabel ist in meinen Augen von der Konzeption her eh nur eine Notlösung. Ich hatte damals 100/4. Trotz fettem Download konnte ich nichts parallel machen wie z.B. Onlinegames wenn jemand nebenbei Netflix oder Youtube geschaut hat. Da war der Upload einfach viel zu dünn ausgelegt.


----------



## HisN (18. Juni 2017)

<-- ist jetzt seit 6 Jahren bei KD
Natürlich gibt es ab und zu Probleme, und auch die Zwangsdrossel war öhmm ..... nicht so schön.
Aber generell muss ich sagen, ich bekomme das, wofür ich bezahle. Und zwar 95% der Zeit. 
Ich bin vor einiger Zeit aus der Großstadt ins Grüne gezogen, aber verändert hat sich an dem Umstand nix.

Hier also mal ein zufriedener Kabelschrott-Kunde.


----------



## Lt.Ford (18. Juni 2017)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden(!) der bei Kabel permanent das bekommt wofür er bezahlt.



Ich bekomme sogar mehr als ich bezahle und das seit Jahren. Null Probleme.



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Kabel ist in meinen Augen von der Konzeption her eh nur eine Notlösung. Ich hatte damals 100/4. Trotz fettem Download konnte ich nichts parallel machen wie z.B. Onlinegames wenn jemand nebenbei Netflix oder Youtube geschaut hat. Da war der Upload einfach viel zu dünn ausgelegt.



Das liegt wohl kaum am Upload. Eher am Router mit mangelndem/nicht-vorhandenem QoS. Die Leitung kann nichts dafür, wenn dein Router den ganzen verfügbaren Upload an ein Gerät "vergibt" und das andere Gerät dann sprichwörtlich in die Röhre schaut.
Mit 2 Powerusern ist meine 50/*2*-Leitung quasi am Glühen und ich hatte noch nicht einen Aussetzer. Zugegeben, der Upload ist lächerlich, aber eben ausreichend.

Man muss natürlich sagen, dass Kabel z.B. gerade in Ballungsgebieten störanfälliger ist, da Shared Medium und Überbuchung etc.
Die Frage warum man überhaupt Kabel nimmt kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich ziehe beispielsweise in 2 Wochen um und werde wieder auf Kabel setzen. Warum? Weil in der Wohnung nichtmal 30 Mbit/s durch die Telefonleitung gehen würde, auch wenn Drittanbieter wie 1&1, O2 etc. mich bescheißen wollen und was anderes behaupten.

BTT: Ich denke mal es ist alles gesagt. Die Probleme entstehen, wie vom TE bereits geschildert, durch den Umbau der Leitungen.


----------

